# Cell phone camera bow mount!!



## TRAVISBLOOM (Apr 28, 2010)

I bought a otterbox defender phone case that I didn't like.... but as I got looking at it I thought I had something. Here is what I came up with. The phone can slip in and out of the mount easily so you can still use your phone in the treestand. Beats paying $200 plus dollars for an HD bow mounted camera since my HTC Evo records in HD!! I am adding camo tape to the stainless steel.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool! Have you shot yet with it on? I would think the added weight would want to pull the bow to the right. Could it be mounted at the front of the stabilizer hanging straight down? Dang, I think I need a new cellphone.


----------



## TRAVISBLOOM (Apr 28, 2010)

Have not shot with it yet. I will update once I do. You could front mount it but it would be harder to hit the record buttong and easily take on and off in the stand.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

If you can, post up a video. It would be neat to see. I can't do it with my phone ,the way they have the lens set up, but I'll keep this in mind when I upgrade.
You can put a video on here by downloading into photobucket.com, then copy and paste into post.


----------



## TRAVISBLOOM (Apr 28, 2010)

I will post a vid once I get to shoot with it on.... it will probably be next week sometime


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Great idea!!!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice idea and would like to see the video once you shot. I will be a blast for you to do.


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

vcan the phone handle the shock of the shot?


----------



## TRAVISBLOOM (Apr 28, 2010)

deerwhackmaster said:


> vcan the phone handle the shock of the shot?


It's a Mission Eliminator 2... what shock? ha jk it should.... its one of those otterbox defender cases so the whole phone is in plastic then wraped in a rubber cover.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Neat idea, I've been looking for something similar to put my Droid X in.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Can you mount it to the end of the stab? Get that out of your video. Could use rubber grommets to mitigate shock to phone that way too.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Great idea I have the same case for my iPhone I'm gonna try and see if it works.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Great Idea! I have the Otterbox for my Iphone 4. My concern would be the belt clip holder taking the shock. I have boken then just removing my phone. Otterbox does replace then under warranty. If it does turn into a shock problem, May have to place some rubber bushings on either side on the stabilizer mount portion.

Either way.. awesome idea.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

great idea were did you get the box at


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

You probably should have patented this before posting on the world wide web. Great idea. I can see this selling in stores.


----------



## TRAVISBLOOM (Apr 28, 2010)

I got the shock covered with a couple rubber washers from this kit for $4 from HF http://www.harborfreight.com/141-piece-washer-seal-assortment-67552.html 

I also figured out that I can flip the video 180 degrees with windows movie maker so I will be flipping the phone upside down to get the stabilizer out of the view.

As far as the belt clip goes.. I removed it before I attached the metal to the case.


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

I have thought about this and was concerned with the quality at a distance. I can't wait to see some footage!


----------



## TRAVISBLOOM (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be posting a video sometime this week.. gotta get another trail cam put out first...


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

That's a good DIY. I have a S.A.M. from forhuntersbyhunters.com . It stands for smartphone extreme mount and is attached to anything (bow, gun, vehicle rear view mirror) via a standard tripod size screw. It is very adaptable and I made my own bow mount with only a 90 degree bend in a piece of 1/8th inch steel. I need to make a gun mount for it too. I have a Samsung Captivate and haven't had one problem with shock. I do have the phone in a silicone case when in the SAM, so I'm sure that helps. Check out their product and their forum. forhuntersbyhunters.com and 4hxh.com


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I just completed my version of the Iphone mount. Works great! This mount you can use either the way it is pictured or over the stabilizer.


































Im still waiting for my new belt clip before I remove the clip hardware and bolt directly the the holder. The belt hareware seems to be sound free. This way I can still use the belt clip until the new one arrives.

I deff want to give TRAVISBLOOM the credit here. W/O his past I would of NEVER even looked into doing this.
Thanks Travis great idea!


----------



## TheSpecialist (Sep 25, 2006)

RichJ said:


> I just completed my version of the Iphone mount. Works great! This mount you can use either the way it is pictured or over the stabilizer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich did you use nuts and bolts on the Otterbox, or self tapping screws?


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Used nuts and bolts. I have since removed the clip from the belt clip and mounted it with 6/32 hex head bolts. The hex heads seem to be a lower profile so it isnt being smashed into the rubber case on the phone. Self tapping MAY work on the belt clip. I just didn't feel safe with how thin the plastic was for the amount of threads.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

This should be an excellent training aid! Great way to see if you're throwing your shots at the release.


----------



## hokiehunter (Sep 9, 2003)

how bout some videos


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I will post some sunday. Try to get some from a 3D.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

RichJ said:


> I will post some sunday. Try to get some from a 3D.


It's Monday!...??????


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

subscribed as well.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I was at a deer show and there was a booth with a guy selling these. It was a set up for phones and bows. I will look for his card.


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone get some footage yet?


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

weez said:


> Anyone get some footage yet?


Yeah interested to see I may do this since I have otterbox on my iphone also.


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

Still no footage?


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

found a couple on youtube, no doubt I am going to have to try this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8s0NqUd3Os&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3UWgQap_Us&NR=1

some pretty cool footage here too, forgive the guys' language..http://crazyarchery.com/?page_id=10


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is a mount I made similar to the above.
http://youtu.be/2vebI81YAZQ


----------



## Thadchad1 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

Well since not all of us are apple nuts, I have an HTC Inspire. Gotta find a way to find a very cheap hard case, but I am a little lost on what material everyone is using for a bracket to connect in with the stab. Aby advice let me know.


----------



## HCF (Oct 20, 2004)

sorry know this isn't a DIY but something I will be trying this year. Not sure is this bracket might work for some of you. 

I will be using a kodak play sport with this bracket http://www.amazon.com/Midland-XTA102-Action-Camera-Handle/dp/B0043UO234/ref=pd_cp_p_3

I also picked up small remote control for it. 

the bracket has worked well on jet skies and bikes this year, will try it on stabilizer.


----------



## Bigtwynn09 (Sep 1, 2011)

Man thats a great idea. I went to a gun show the other day and saw one I think I am gollnna buy. His has a padded clamp that you tighten with a wing nut right below the stablizer. But what you have is a great idea. Get a video up when you can. Would love to see.


----------



## fowl777 (Aug 2, 2011)

I might end up eating my words, but I'm doubting whether or not the camcorder of a cell phone could catch the flight of an arrow while stabilizing the video after the shock of the shot. Might end up being a big blur, or could be just an awesome view point. Would love to see the results before I put my HTC on my Hoyt.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Been working on building one of these for several weeks now, finaly got motivated to finish it. Here's the outcome:









I just used some sex bolts to connect the clip to the peice of metal, and stuck some o-rings in-between the piece of metal and the phone clip. 









It needs to be repainted and could use some improvements but I just wanted to rig something up. I don't like the extra weight but it's all that I have right now. Haven't been able to shoot it yet since I my rest woln't be here untill tomorrow. Nothing like last minute bow tuning when season opens in 4 days!


----------



## A_White (Nov 24, 2009)

Good idea, I'm going to be giving this a try. Im on my 3rd otterbox for my iPhone 4 and have all the holsters to cut up.


----------



## Jeremy7306 (Jan 8, 2011)

How did you attach the otterbox clip to that metal piece?


"Aim small, miss small"


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

I just drilled the metal peice then marked the clip and drilled the front peice of the clip.Then got some sex bolts (not real sure the actuall name of them) from a leather shop (or im sure lowes has them) and used some o-rings to silence the peices.


----------



## spyder2782 (Sep 25, 2011)

that is pretty cool


----------



## jackcorzine (Sep 13, 2011)

subscribed, did you have to modify the case by cutting out a hole for the vid camera? My Atrix does not have an opening already in it so I will have to modify it with my dremel tool I think.

Jack


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Just drill a hole for the lens


----------



## b.t.guardian07 (Aug 16, 2010)

are the otterbox's the same for the htc sensation?


----------



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

Built one last night for my htc evo to mount on my high country, I mounted it to the clip so that i could still use the swivel feature


----------



## MnHunter82 (Dec 4, 2009)

which holster is that for the evo? I have used the playsport on my bow before, but now i made a small camera arm that screws to the tree and I just have that recording the shot, so i can see my shot placement. my phone on my bow would allow me to follow the deer after the shot. My plan is to edit them into one video on my computer. You really dont see the shot placement with camera on the bow because of the recoil bow.


----------



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

i used the otterbox defender series


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't know if anyone still checks on this thread - I have been thinking of this for a while with my phone, just haven't gotten around to it yet. The otterbox defenders look like they'd be nice options, for those that have used them how well does the clip hold up? I came across this on evil bay as a relatively inexpensive option that I'm going to give a try before spending $30 on a case to tear it apart.



















Thinking, I'd give this a try and see if there is a way to tighten the fit up if needed. Thoughts?


----------



## lukeyn (Nov 19, 2011)

I have an otterbox defender on my HTC. The rubber gets stretched out over time, but the phone will stay in perfect condition. I do not use the holster because it is too bulky, so I might be doing this soon.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Follow up to mine - used the mount above with an angled piece of steel - sectioned it and welded it back to laminate it for more rigidity. need to tinker a little more to keep the phone snug to prevent it from popping out of the cradle.


----------



## uneze (Nov 6, 2011)

i like it looks like it should work cant wait to see some footage.....


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice ideas guys


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for all the great ideas guys this is going to work out great heres my contribution to the bow camera/phone mount i have the kodak handycam and i bought the mount off amazon for 13


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Just want to see if anyone else is still doing this??


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

deerwhackmaster said:


> vcan the phone handle the shock of the shot?


I've got an otterbox on my iPhone. I rode a full mile down the dirt rd on the hood of the car before falling of at 45mph and bouncing about 20ft. Phone still works perfect and barely a mark on the screen.

Nice work on the mount

Hey Pix, just do a Velcro stap around the case to hold the phone in. I'll mess with mine in the morning and post up


----------

